#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Merging Excel Football Pool to Access

## RCope

Hello,

I have been using Excel for quite some time now and have developed a system for a football "pick 'em" type pool. It is a good system and works for me as the Admin for keeping up with the point calculations and scoring, but I am interested in possibly using Access to give my product a little more flair and usability for the members of my pool.

I obviously know very little about Access, hence the reason for my post. I do not expect anyone to try and tell me how to do what I want to do, but simply to answer if it can or cannot be done. This answer will save me a lot of time if what I would like to accomplish simply cannot be done. Anyways, here is the premise of how the pool is structured in Excel, and what I would like it to become with Access:

The pool is comprised of different competitors that pick margins of victory for a selected amount of games each week of the season. Each week has a scoring system that calculates an amount of points for each competitors picks depending on the actual outcome of each game. Each week the points are totaled and recorded. The combined weeks at the end of the season determine the winner. In Excel I have a spreadsheet that allows me to enter a players pick within a grid where that persons name on the X axis meets the team he has picked in the Y axis. Then by entering the actual scores in a separate column, the calculations are executed within hidden cells and returned nice and neat into a different area at the bottom of the sheet. I hope I am making sense...

If you understood that, here is what I am trying to do in Access: I would like to create a database that can be accessed by multiple users so that each competitor can open their version of the database and enter their picks via a form that updates a hidden table that they cannot see. This would make it easier for me to save time entering picks, as well as police turning picks in late. I would also like to be able to give each competitor the option to view a leader-board of some sort on Saturdays while the games are being played, as well as an overall standings board for each weeks scores to a particular point. Basically make my excel spreadsheet become more of a user based program of sorts to give competitors a more involved experience, rather than just sending and receiving emails with the information.

Is this a possible ability of Access, or am I wasting my time trying to create such a contraption?

----------


## JieJenn

Yes and yes

----------


## RCope

Yes it can be done and yes I am wasting my time? or?

----------


## JieJenn

I do not expect anyone to try and tell me how to do what I want to do, but simply to answer if *it can* or cannot* be done*

----------


## RCope

I guess I am having a dumb moment, but I am not sure what you are saying. Yes, and yes to can and cannot be done is contradicting and confusing. I took your answer to mean that yes, it can be done but yes, you are wasting your time because you are not capable of doing it. I hope that I'm wrong, but a little more clarity would be appreciated.

BTW, Thank you for the quick response. I feel like I am being very difficult, but I really don't understand you.

----------


## JieJenn

> I obviously know very little about Access, hence the reason for my post. I do not expect anyone to try and tell me how to do what I want to do, but simply to answer if it can or cannot be done.



I thought you were just asking if this can be done or not. My answer is, Yes, it can be done. Yes, it is a possibility ability of MS Access. I wouldn't say you're wasting your time, but if you do not have any experience with MS Access, then, it can be a waste of time since you're talking about business application development which requires programming, table structure, form structure, etc, which takes quiet sometimes to complete even with experienced Access user. 

Your best shot is using MS Excel userform's capability. There are many people on this forum who will be able to assist. 

I apologize if my answers weren't that straight forward since I am at work.

----------


## RCope

Thanks a ton! I apologize if I seemed rude at all. I feel like I would like to give it a shot, but only after I explore the userform's option first. I appreciate your help and hope you have a good day at work.

----------


## JieJenn

NP. Just an FYI, what you want is exactly what MS Access is capable of. Unfortunately, it is the developing process that is the challenging part.

----------


## RCope

You're exactly right! I would love to learn how to tackle such a project in Access, but am so confused about where to begin. It seems like no matter what I read, the application of read information isn't helpful because I don't understand the basics I guess. Do you have any suggestions on where I should start to learn how to use the programming capabilities of Access?

----------


## alansidman

Here are three links that you should start with

http://www.deeptraining.com/litwin/d...aseDesign.aspx

http://forums.aspfree.com/microsoft-...es-208217.html

http://www.databasedev.co.uk/general.html

Then if you want more details on any particular item, google it.  If you get stuck on an issue, then post it here.  It is a steep learning curve but well worth the adventure.

Alan

----------


## RCope

Thank you all for your help! I really appreciate everything.

----------

